# JVC Camcorder GZ-MG36EK



## johnnyboy6969 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi,

my father gave me his old camcorder, it is great condition but the issue is the software. It came with a Cyberlink bundled CD (PowerDVD 5NE, PowerDirector Express NE and PowerProducer 3NE). These are not compatible with Windows 7. I have contatced Cybelink who have washed their hands of it and want me to buy all new products and JVC won't reply to my e-mails!!

Any suggestions? Preferably alternative software (free or cheap if possible) to Cyberipoff!

Thanks

John


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Windows Live Moviemaker is a basic free editor that can be used to do most basic editing jobs. It may not accept some of the proprietary files from some camcorders meaning that you may have to use conversion software such as Prism or Format Factory to convert the files to a more friendly format (.avi) before editing. 

If Moviemaker isn't going allow you to do the kind of editing you want to do you will need to buy editing software - for simple to use and powerfully featured packages, have a look at these - trials are available for download so you can try them out and see which suits you best before outlaying any $$$$:

Sony Vegas range - if you don't want to fork out for the full Pro version the Movie Studio Platinum Edition is good value as is 
Adobe Premiere Elements - good value for money

Both packages allow multiple audio and video tracks, green screening, picture in picture, multiple effects, burn to DVD from within software and upload to Youtube from software.

As more and more people play with video cameras these editing suites get simpler to use, more capable and cheaper :grin:


----------



## johnnyboy6969 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for that, I'll give them a try.

Cheers

John


----------

